
There’s now just one Blockbuster remaining in the US - smaili
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/13/theres-now-just-one-blockbuster-remaining-in-the-u-s/
======
ryanmercer
They all smelled the same, they were the first company I ever noticed that
with. I've since learned doing that is an actual science/industry.

